# TPLO Surgery - How long is limping normal??



## mylissyk

He will toe touch and limp for months. You need to keep in mind, the bone was CUT, consider it a broken bone, and is being held together in the correct position with a metal plate and screws. He should NOT be bearing full weight on his leg for several more weeks. It typically takes 6 to 8 weeks for a bone to knit, and then you will still have months of rehab before he is sound on the leg.

Be very patient. Robbie was 3 months before he walked without a limp, and probably another 6 months before I could really say he was healed fully.


----------



## Gunners Mommy

Hi there! My Gunner, had TPLO on March 5th and he is doing great!! A few scares here and there, mainly my paranoia kicking in and too much reading on the net.

But, for the most part he is doing well. He still has somewhat of a limp and is not completely full weight on his leg yet. He started water therapy on Saturday and walked for 7 minutes, originally the gal was going to do just 2-3 munutes, but he did great.

Keep up with what you are doing. If Macho starts to limp a bit more than usual, back off with the exercise for a bit and maybe give him and antiinfammatory.

Hang in there. I'm hanging too. I get so scared that things are not going to end up right. But just have to be careful. Gunner goes back for his 7 week xrays on Wednesday, hope we have good news.

Take care.


----------



## jis4fun

*post TTA surgery on my shepherd*

My shepherd had TTA surgery 3 months and still limps a little and occasionally hops a little ..this especially happens when he first gets up. when out walking limp is not very perceptible ....is this normal at 3 months post op


----------

